# Steps......Have you moved to avoid climbing steps to your residence?



## needshave (Jan 3, 2019)

Have you moved from your residence because there were steps that you must navigate each day going to and from?

Many of us has steps, whether outside where you may have three steps, more or less, to get to the 1st floor, then possibly steps down to the basement, then perhaps steps to the second floor bedrooms and living space. 

Are they concerning to you? Are you at an age where you can safely do it now, but concerned that down the road you may not be able to and want to get out now.

Many of my friends have that exact problem. Many are historic properties where they always have steps. Some have put in stair climbers, one has put in an elevators but most have done nothing and feel that they will navigate it as long as they can. when they can't, they can't. Others have the attitude that the steps are really thigh masters and consider them a major source of exercise. They climb the steps routinely whether they need to or not to maintain health and balance.\\

What's your thoughts??


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 4, 2019)

I live in a mobile home, so no steps inside. But last year we built a ramp to get into the house as we both were having issues. Has made all the difference. Just walking up and down the ramp seems to be good exercise.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2019)

What are ''stair climbers""? 


Yes, I'm still relatively young, but  I have a back problem, so it's sometimes difficult for me to get up and down stairs   without pain.. fortunately I have bannisters on both sides to hold onto which my husband installed..but it does concern me that there may come a day when I can't get upstairs .

I've mentioned that I'd like to move to something on one floor, but my o/h is having none of it!!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 4, 2019)

Since we've been married, we've only lived in one apartment where we had to go up stairs to get to our second-level apartment. In our upcoming move, we'd like to have a bottom apartment (not stairs to climb), but depending on what's available, that may not happen. We definitely don't want to climb stairs to a third-level apartment! We'd love to have the type of apartment we've had at our current complex for the last 10 years, but an end-of-the-building "bungalow" aka single-story apartment isn't available/built there. 

IOW, don't like stairs, especially more than one story up.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2019)

I would only ever live in an apartment block if it had a lift!!! ..but even then I don't like the idea of someone living above or below me....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 4, 2019)

I currently live in a third-floor walk-up and I enjoy it.

Living in an upper apartment gives me a sense of security, less noise, better view, and IMO the fresh air circulation is better.

My next apartment will need to have an elevator or be on the ground floor as a concession to old age.


----------



## BlueDragonfly (Jan 4, 2019)

I haven't moved *for* that purpose, but when choosing our home that we bought last year, I deliberately picked one without stairs.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 4, 2019)

Ron's house that I'll move into later this year is one story.  There is a small step up into the master bedroom, and another into the kitchen, both of which would need ramps if it ever got the point where one of us was in a wheelchair.  That's assuming we stay there...we've also talked about purchasing another home in the next few years, and we're of the same mind about stairs, as in not many.  He's a builder so he can make modifications up to a point, but we don't want to have to bother with major structural changes.  We're both in agreement that wherever we live, it will be with a view to being able to age in place for as long as possible. 

In my work, most of my clients live in two story homes, and so I do an average about 15 sets of stairs a day, so right now stairs aren't a challenge, they're just an exercise!


----------



## bingo (Jan 4, 2019)

we didn't move because of the stairs. ...we relocated close to our daughter and have no stairs ...all flat land....minimal upkeep. .and built ramps for easy access. ..our little dogs luv it too


----------



## Manatee (Jan 4, 2019)

Sold the townhouse that had stairs in 2000.  Since then we have had a one story townhouse and presently a ground floor condo apartment.
Our daughter is looking ahead to retirement.  We told her "avoid stairs, you will age in time".

Sometimes elevators stop working and have to be fixed which takes a few days.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 4, 2019)

Nope.   We live in a 2-story house with all 5 bedrooms upstairs.   In a typical day I go up/down the stairs about 20 times, so I agree that the stairs are a major part of my activity level.   Our house has been mortgage free for over 10 years so we have no plans to move, though at some point we may have to consider it or have one of those stair lift things installed.  

My bigger concern is that the demographics will change as the neighborhood ages.   Currently most of the homeowners on our 2-block cul-de-sac have been here since the homes were built and we all raised our children here.   I hate to think of the changes when people begin to move.


----------



## jujube (Jan 4, 2019)

When my husband died, I developed a strange fear of steps.  I guess I was afraid I was going to fall and nobody was going to find me.

The only real step in the house was about a six-inch step down from the house into the garage where the washer and dryer were.  I had a dread of that step and would clutch the wall and step down sideways for months.  Slowly I got over it.  I realize that it wasn't really a fear of the step, just a fear of what was facing me.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 4, 2019)

No  stairs  in this  4  bedroom  house,   so.......Not a problem.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 4, 2019)

Moved out of a two story house in 2001 when my first wife was dealing with ALS.  Had 4 houses since then, all one story (although one had a basement).


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jan 5, 2019)

My husband and I have lived in our ranch house on our acreage for over 17 years.  We had the house custom built to "age into".  We made the doorways wider in case we some day needed walkers or wheelchairs, we had taller toilets installed, etc.  Although now I hear that taller toilets aren't good for you.  It's healthier to "squat".  But I digress.   We do have stairs into the basement and I have to say we don't go down there that often even though it is finished and I would say it's because of the stairs.  

When we are too old to manage this place, we will probably move into a place without stairs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm at the age where I can safely take steps, but I never cared for a house that had too many staircases, especially outdoors, just because it's such a hassle carrying up loads of groceries or other items.  I lived on the 3rd floor of an apartment building as a kid, and before we were married we lived in a few apartments where you had some stairs. 

 Once we were ready to buy our first home, we both agreed on ranch style.  Our first house had no basement so there were no stairs, except the step before the front door.  Our house now is ranch, but it has a basement, the staircase is carpeted with walls on either side and a banister on the left, so it's pretty safe.  I don't imaging I'll have any difficulties with age going down to do laundry or other things, unless I have some type of injury.


----------



## needshave (Jan 5, 2019)

I just visited a friend who lives in house where their living space, meaning bedrooms and main bathrooms are upstairs. He just had a stair lift installed. He is not real happy with it. It is unbelievably slow and very awkward to get in and out of. He has had it for a relatively short period of time, but uncertain if they will be able to tolerate it. He may have to sell his beautiful property yet. He has very tall ceilings with means a lot of steps and a staircase that is very steep.


----------



## john19485 (Jan 5, 2019)

We downsized, and moved into a one level, my wife is on a walker, I put aluminum ramps in the garage , and down the patio, wife comes in the house thru the garage, she can still drive, the only drawback has been, we moved down here from a 3000 sq. ft. home


----------



## Timetrvlr (Jan 6, 2019)

Yes, we moved out of a three bedroom house with a full basement because of the stairs. Stairs up to the entry; steep stairs down to the basement, then stairs up to ground level in the yard. We live in Canada where it is difficult to find a house without a basement. We bought a  mobile home with 4 steps up to the entry and then I built a ramp up to the deck for our mobility scooters and walkers. Works well for us.


----------



## needshave (Jan 6, 2019)

TIMETVLR, Good for you! 

Thanks for responding. I never even considered the possibility of the need for a mobility scooter, access to it and storage of it. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 6, 2019)

When we retired (and relocated to a different state), we moved from a five-bedroom, three story house to a three bedroom ranch.  Single floor living was definitely a priority in choosing our new home.  The day may come when we can no longer live here, but I don't want the reason to be because of something as trivial as stairs.


----------



## JB in SC (Mar 4, 2019)

We thought about this issue when we bought our current hime but never thought we would live here as long as we have (we have moved nine times since 1972). Master and bath downstairs, two bedrooms one bath upstairs. Our kids were at home then. We’ve looked at various smaller single level patio type homes but all of them are as old or older than our current home (1995). We’ve updated our hvac, windows, insulation, it’s pretty much maintenance free at this point. Within a mile of all the shopping about the same to a hospital. Quiet neighborhood, great schools, plus we have some younger couples moving into the neighborhood. We lived in apartments for almost twenty years so neither of us is enamored by that option.

One thing, properly designed stairs are much easier to navigate than those crammed into a house without a lot of thought.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 4, 2019)

We moved about a year ago from a 3 story house. It was getting harder and harder to climb the stairs for both of us. So now we are living in a house with steps to the basement, where the Laundry room and a second bathroom but the people that sold us the house had a stair lift to the basement, and I love it. On the main floor we have 2 bedrooms, Living room. Kitchen, Bathroom, and Dining room.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 5, 2019)

One of my best friends and her hubs just finished building a small 1500 sq ft home in a senior community.  They are in the independent living section, but there is assisted living and full care also on the premises should they need it.

It's a cute little house. There were several floor plans for them to choose from, all of which are build with senior mobility issues in mind....no steps anywhere, wider doorways etc.  For additional cost they could have had lower kitchen and bathroom cabinets and counters, lower light switches, and other accommodations to being wheelchair bound.  They are moving from a 2 story, 3500 sq ft house, and I've been helping them downsize and get rid of so much stuff!!!!   They lived in that house for 25 years and both were absolutely shocked at the sheer volume of crap they accumulated over the years.  They're both very tidy and organized, and everything was stored neatly and well, but even so...the number of tubs and bins they hauled out of their finished attic/storage space was astounding!!  

Sorry....got off track.  Their master is downstairs complete with a full bathroom.  Several years ago they had a fully equipped office in the loft area of the upstairs, and they moved that down to the main level, so now they just don't NEED to go upstairs at all.  They could have stayed in the house, but there were several steps down to the garage, and out the front and back doos that they would have likely had to ramp at some point. They were just more than ready to relocate to a place with no landscape upkeep and less house to maintain.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Mar 5, 2019)

We live in Canada so most houses have basements and that means stairs. When we moved at 67, we wanted a place without stairs so we found a 2-bedroom mobile home with a large addition in a senior mobile home park at the edge of town. The lot is small so I have very little lawn to mow. The home is small (1300 Sq. Ft.) but well laid out so it is comfortable and easy to care for.

The home is 30" off the ground and there are a few steps to get in. Three years ago, I built a ramp to get our mobility scooters up and down and we also use the ramp to walk up rather than use the stairs. Our mobility issues are solved.


----------



## Old Dummy (Mar 10, 2019)

needshave said:


> Have you moved from your residence because there were steps that you must navigate each day going to and from?
> 
> Many of us has steps, whether outside where you may have three steps, more or less, to get to the 1st floor, then possibly steps down to the basement, then perhaps steps to the second floor bedrooms and living space.
> 
> ...



Eh, a little anecdote: When I was talking about adding on to the one-room cabin I bought in 1981, my late aunt -- who was well into her 70s at the time -- said something like: "Brucie, if you do be sure to have one bedroom downstairs, because when you get as old as I am you'll really appreciate it."

I was in my early 30s at the time and the statement didn't mean much to me at that age, but I never forgot it. Now, looking at 69 this summer, I get it.  And I didn't do it -- although I can sleep downstairs if I have to.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2019)

I have lived in the same place for going on 7 years.  The steps did not used to be a problem to me but are becoming one because I have knee and hip problems.  Been going to physical therapy but still have the pain regardless.  I am thinking of moving to a building with an elevator.  I don't have a ton of steps to go up but enough to make me hurt.  I am continuing to stay here because there is affordable garage parking and the place where I may move does not have garage parking and isn't in as good a neighborhood.  Can't afford to move anywhere else ATM.


----------



## DaveA (Apr 19, 2019)

I'm going full cycle in my living quarters.  It's a 2 story home with a basement. Typical of homes here in New England that were built during the 1920's.  When I first arrived here, directly from the hoplital, I couldn't climb any of the stairs but by the time I reached 4 or 5,  I could begin to navigate them.  Now, at 85, I'm starting to slip back to my earliest days, thereby, the "full cycle".  Doesn't sound like anyone else has spent a lifetime in the home where they were born.  It wasn't that uncommon in generations past.  

My wife and I live on the first floor and our daughter's family live upstairs.  Same arrangement when I was a child only my folks and I lived up and my grandparents down.  I can still navigate the stairs with some difficulty but my SIL said that he'll build a ramp up to the back deck when the time arrives.

  Considering my age, I may go before it's needed.  i have no wish to ever leave this place and on a side note, as someone mentioned a small lawn.  We have about 2 acres and as I can still manage to get on and off the lawntractor, I do my share of mowing during the summer months.    One other note - without the kids and grandkids i have to confess that it would be more difficult for both my wife and I to live and maintain this place although I did quite well 'til my late 70's.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 19, 2019)

We have owned 9 homes in 4 states, but never had a basement.  No stairs for us.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 20, 2019)

Stairs and I have never been good friends because since early childhood I've had the tendency to fall more than most people.  Guess it's because I'm easily distracted and often don't watch where I'm going. In any event, when looking to buy a house 35 years ago, we only considered single story homes.  The house has one step up to enter it and a second step up from the foyer to the main part of the house (which is largely built on a subfloor with a crawlspace underneath.  Some additions we've made are a single step down (master bedroom & bath, and office).  Over the years I've skidded down those single steps more often than I care to recall, but no serious injuries.  

If we move from this home - a big if because my husband wants to stay where we are - it will be to downsize from our overly large home that includes an in-ground pool.  I expect it would be somewhere with zero steps.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 20, 2019)

Sold a house last year ... no stairs .. not an issue in the move.  Now I'm in a senior apartment complex on the 3rd floor.  Have elevators in several areas of the complex,  and one just around the corner from my unit.  
That's great, but power has gone out a couple times since my move here last March.  So I have found myself (and doggy) going down three  (actually four) flights of  stairs  to go for walks.   Go figure!


----------



## Catlady (Apr 24, 2019)

I bought this newly built house in 2005 hoping it will be my last residence.  The builder rep told me that now there is a law that newly built houses have to be "handicap accessible" or something like that.  There are no steps from my driveway to my front door, all the door handles are levers, and the hallway is wide enough for a wheelchair.  There is a small step down to the back porch, I don't know why that is so.  I suppose it would be easy to make a ramp there.  I wouldn't want to live in a place with many stories, even if there's an elevator, for reasons of fire and also because of what Bonnie said above, in case of fire and power failures elevators cannot be used.


----------



## Knight (May 3, 2019)

Part of retirement planning was to buy a ranch style home. No steps & easy access to window cleaning. 3 bedrooms, 2 full baths, 2 car garage, stucco exterior & tile roof. Warm dry climate in anticipation of old age arthritis.


----------

